

Google KitKat Kills Apple Inc? - junto
http://guardianlv.com/2013/12/google-kitkat-kills-apple-inc/

======
gushie
Asking if Google/Apple/Microsoft/Samsung are going to kill each other with
their latest release is like asking if Ford/General Motors/Chrysler are going
to kill each other by comparing their latest cars.

The answer is (thankfully) No. All can exist side by side. It is called
competition. Competition is good.

~~~
ryandvm
Agreed. I _love_ to see these companies neck and neck. Fan boys would do well
to consider that anything else would almost certainly result in reduced
innovation and higher prices.

------
downer90
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_Law_of_Headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_Law_of_Headlines)

------
FireBeyond
I could swear this article was algorithmically written. Weird non-sequiturs of
Bluetooth profiles, “announcing” Siri, etc.

It’s almost as if someone told an engine to generate an article with the seed
terms “Android compete Apple feature comparison” (and that alone… An Android
version kills a corporation?)...

